# Xron just released their version of ICS



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is the link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335&page=665

Scroll down the page, it will be towards the bottom.

They always give us a great product!

Thanks to CM and Xron for all of your efforts.


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

Any major benefits to running xron over cm? Seems like it's just a bunch of minor tweaks.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been running Xron since CM7 3.5 came out because of wifi issues and their roms are awesome. No wifi issues. But remember this is still an early build so there will be bugs. It gives you another option.


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

can someone explain to me what are roms and gapps? I know there is cm9 xron and somehting called miui what are these?


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Basically a ROM is "new" operating system that you install over your existing one. Most are based on some android release. Cyanogenmod and muiu are popular aftermarket Roms that many people port or modify.

Gapps are the Google Apps that usually come on most android devices, that you can't install from the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Here is the link:
> http://forum.xda-dev...321335&page=665
> 
> Scroll down the page, it will be towards the bottom.
> ...


Actually the official release will be on a new website that Leo and his crew are in the process of building. I suspect that he just put up a version here for those who wanted to get a head start.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Passing on the info. I am like the Xron product. This is a build of evervolv,cm and pure Xron from open source. I know with how Leo and the crew produce their roms it will be great once its a beta!


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


+1


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

> * hot boot menu in reboot
> * changed build to samsung and i9100
> * edited build.prop in source to include GPU tweaks
> * edited build.prop for other tweaks
> ...


Would really love to know what those "more tweaks" are. But looks like its not really worth to wipe everything just for those changes.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

PainToad said:


> +1


+2 Δ
Δ. Δ


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Sadly, lots of people like to do that...

Frankly, i wouldn't mind if they actually really borught improvements (you know, apps like Photoshop not crashing, etc). But this is just a slightly different ICS build (CM9 is taken from ASOP as well.. its not like we have a huge selection of ICS sources), witht he same kernel... Ah well.. whatever keeps people happy..


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

i care less about those tweaks. The only thing I am patiently waiting is Hardware accleration, so i can get VLC direct to work with it properly and youtube videos in proper hd.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Xron is legit. Their CM7 was better than standard CM7. But keep in mind this ICS is not a CM9 build. Only reason I won't switch now is because they haven't really spelled out a reason why you would.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Frankly, i wouldn't mind if they actually really borught improvements (you know, apps like Photoshop not crashing, etc).


Photoshop doesn't crash for me on cm9


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


Let me see.....I can buy a Scion from the dealership and great I'm happy. OR , I can go to my local custom shop and pick up the same Scion with custom wheels, suspension kit, engine mods etc. plus I can keep going back for updates to keep it running sweet. Which would I like better? Well this was the case with Xrons CM7. Xron kept working while CM didnt update CM7 3.5 for over a month. I know....CM was hard at work with ICS and we are all greatful. NOW with ICS its still the case but Xron is using there own source and only using a few CM parts like the Kernel. Its great to see more options and Developers making something better and better. They all work hard though we all thank CM for the hard work in getting things rolling, sorta like thanking Scion (Toyota for the engine block). There should be no hating or not liking. We should be thankful period!! Thx Xron and CM and Evervolv and others!!!! period!!! Got it? GOOD!


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

slightsanity said:


> Photoshop doesn't crash for me on cm9


I should be clear - Photoshop *TOUCH* will always crash, where Photoshop Express (not really PS at all) may not (never tried it). Touch (as well as other apps) are guaranteed to crash due to a kernel bug present right now..


----------



## lynyrd65 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


Never really liked engineers. Seems likey they just piggyback off physicists' hard works with just a few application tweaks.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

I've always been a fan of cyanogenmod, but if the xron rom has no wifi issues, I'm game to check it out. I've gotten it to work on CM after playing with it, but it's been very frustrating at times!


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

lynyrd65 said:


> Never really liked engineers. Seems likey they just piggyback off physicists' hard works with just a few application tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


Do you actually know what you are writing? Both Physicist and Engineers work in tandom to produce something. The best thing is to be both http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_physics


----------



## lynyrd65 (Oct 8, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> Do you actually know what you are writing? Both Physicist and Engineers work in tandom to produce something. The best thing is to be both http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_physics


Never really liked android either. Just some kangers using linux contributors hard work with some mobile modifications.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


+1

Dalingrin has open sourced the project. Why not contribute rather than branch off into their own build?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> Do you actually know what you are writing? Both Physicist and Engineers work in tandom to produce something. The best thing is to be both http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_physics


Always liked this one.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Let me see.....I can buy a Scion from the dealership and great I'm happy. OR , I can go to my local custom shop and pick up the same Scion with custom wheels, suspension kit, engine mods etc. plus I can keep going back for updates to keep it running sweet. Which would I like better? Well this was the case with Xrons CM7. Xron kept working while CM didnt update CM7 3.5 for over a month. I know....CM was hard at work with ICS and we are all greatful. NOW with ICS its still the case but Xron is using there own source and only using a few CM parts like the Kernel. Its great to see more options and Developers making something better and better. They all work hard though we all thank CM for the hard work in getting things rolling, sorta like thanking Scion (Toyota for the engine block). There should be no hating or not liking. We should be thankful period!! Thx Xron and CM and Evervolv and others!!!! period!!! Got it? GOOD!


You guys should look at the source before saying these things.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> +1
> 
> Dalingrin has open sourced the project. Why not contribute rather than branch off into their own build?


+2

The point is, instead of using the source code to fix the issues, they are using it to build their "own" roms. Xron, Evervolv etc, they are ALL using CM code. The Only thing they do is, remove CM settings and add their own. And tweak the build.prop etc

The WHOLE point of open sourcing the code, was so people can CONTRIBUTE by fixing things that are not working. For example, omx, camera, sound, porting the kernel to 3.0, and other bug fixes. Instead they just take the source and pretty much just slap their on name on it.

I get it, if you want to tweak stuff or whatever, its fine. But release it as a PATCH/FIX to the Cyanogenmod rom. This is what the open source code is for. You can not just use the entire CM code/ kernel/ drivers, and tweak a few things, and call it your own "rom". If you really wanna make your own version/ rom of ICS, then start from scratch and we will see how your builds are. So far, all the "releases" have the same issues/bugs/stuff not working, that CM9 does.


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

The open source code is released so that everyone that is currently kanging can kang, release their cooked rom, have other fixes kanged from them, and keep the cycle going.

It's a benefit to the end user when there are various groups releasing independently and competitively. It's all about that* e-peen*, otherwise it's not worth it.

Furthermore, they are doing it for free and some groups might provide releases or respond to bugs quicker than others... it's just mitigating the debugging. Go everyone, I can't wait for camera fix, HD accel, and a dedicated menu button.

Thanks all for your hard work.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> You guys should look at the source before saying these things.


Sorry for the misinfo then. What is an "Evervolv build"? Is that related to CM9?


----------



## Oscar7557 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Bear said:


> I've always been a fan of cyanogenmod, but if the xron rom has no wifi issues, I'm game to check it out. I've gotten it to work on CM after playing with it, but it's been very frustrating at times!


Xron uses cm9 drivers this includes the wifi drivers. How will it work better than cm9?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

all the rom is branched from cyanogenmod. thats all i can say. credit should goes to the cm team. without them we will still using webOS. hope the cm team can fix all the bug from alpha0 cm9.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sd73ta (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought that it was titled * *YOU SHOULD CONTRIBUTE INSTEAD OF KANGING EDITION* * since its alpha 0. I would think everyone would want to get to an RC before kanging, but that just me I guess

Sent from my Liberty using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with putting out ROMs based on other released code, such as cyanogen. Even the developers of cyanogen would obviously agree since they release the code themselves.

However **not pointing fingers at any group**, the issue is putting out ROMs and not giving back to the source when you make improvements, giving credit or just slapping on your name and not modding much else. It's far easier to take from the source code than to give. It takes just one git request to pull the source, but sometimes many submits to contribute it back in a way that works with the original project you pulled from (going through code review, etc). Since that's the case, most of the time, no one wants to take the effort to give back to those that made what they use possible where it matters the most.

Cyanogen or any ROM that's open development would gladly review any contributions from other ROM developers as long as they submit it to them through geritt.


----------



## TheKrayze (Nov 1, 2011)

i read all these comments, and i get it, some people are die hard CM fans, some just want a working ICS build. in the end, you should truthfully try them all. spend a week on the official cm9 build, try a week on xron, etc... 
i am no better, but if i recall, the cm team said to not try this build as it was an alpha 0. unless you were willing to try to help fix the issue to move it forward in alpha/beta/rc releases. i wish i have the knowledge like the cm team or xron team to take this alpha and try to fix issue, but i don't. 
also, who is to say xron wont give up what it has used to fix x, y, or z. 
i think everyone should honestly shut the F up, be happy that there is any build of ICS for a touchpad (let alone more than one) install cm9, install xron, in the end who cares which build you rock. as long as you are happy with the performance.

lastly, we should all see how the cm9 team feels about the xron team build before we blast anyone.

personally, i will try both because i have the freedom to do so. and when an alpha 1 is released, i will try that. so on and so forth.


----------



## der_gute (Jan 20, 2012)

I dont understand the problem...
There is a group that want to release a rom built from aosp sources. This does not mean they kang cm9 release, just because cm released their rom earlier than XRON? Outlining of the XDA thread they want to make their own rom and are cooperating with cm to help each other. If you flash this rom, you will realize that there are some features like an extended power menu that arent available in cm9.
Another fact is that XRON doesnt use trebuchet, so that the launcher works more fluent (but is only working with 160dpi).
I think there is to much of dev team vs dev team in someones mind..


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

This is disgusting to read. CM7 wasn't completely open and therefore XRON couldn't contribute - they couldn't see the source and had to do it all in smali. CM9 is out and it would be redundant to do all (keyword ALL) of their work over, now. However, some of the changes, I'm sure none of you might have considered this, aren't suitable for CM9! Look at the Bricked Kernel that just came out for example. A 1.9 ghz overclock that is most likely not stable. But to plug that in a credited-kanged ROM is quite fine. Yeah, XRON might not have done as much work as the CM team, but they credited and built upon what they gave us. Some things, like the build.prop edits to help with the market (by spoofing another device), just wouldn't fit in CM. But you shouldn't belittle either team's works. Period. That's disrespectful when you have people doing free work.

I bow to team douche in my free time too, but that doesn't mean you should rag on other people. Credit was given. Put your torches down and wait for a full kang (or something without credit) to start throwing punches.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah this argument makes no sense anyways. xron hasn't fixed or updated anything, just put their own theme on it. If xron had actually made significant improvements that they are hiding, then you could say they not contributing anything positive. But right now xron is just basically all of the most well known tweaks included already. who cares what he does, as long he is not trying to make money off of it.


----------



## gnoy (Jan 23, 2012)

zunairryk said:


> +2
> 
> The point is, instead of using the source code to fix the issues, they are using it to build their "own" roms. Xron, Evervolv etc, they are ALL using CM code. The Only thing they do is, remove CM settings and add their own. And tweak the build.prop etc
> 
> ...


+3
Just the proverbial lipstick on a pig. Extra reboot options, big whoop. Fix some outstanding issues/bugs. That's contributing.
Theming and adding new tweaks to an alpha... To each his own.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

kobra said:


> The open source code is released so that everyone that is currently kanging can kang, release their cooked rom, have other fixes kanged from them, and keep the cycle going.
> 
> It's a benefit to the end user when there are various groups releasing independently and competitively. It's all about that* e-peen*, otherwise it's not worth it.
> 
> ...


This is NOT why we released source code. In my view, there are two sides of Android development. There is the device side and the framework side. Projects like Evolv and CyanogenMod should have different frameworks and this is encouraged. However, what I hope to not see is different work on devices. The device should be common to all Android developers like OMG, Evolv, etc. This means Evolv shouldn't really have fixed hardware video playback while another Android project for the Touchpad does not. If its fixed in CyanogenMod then it should be fixed in all projects and vice versa.

CyanogenMod typically(not always) makes a large up front time investment to get devices working with a single shared open source Android framework. We easily spend 90% of our time just working on devices. Other groups are encouraged to use this work but what I would like to see is collaboration. I think of Cyanogenmod in some cases as being "upstream." I hope that we(all dev groups) will use a common device tree and commit fixes back to CyanogenMod. Some will scoff at this remark I am sure. I say this not out of some self-importance but out of practicality.

Many folks like to point out that competition is good. On many levels I do agree. However, I don't think this should apply to the device code. Look at how the Linux kernel is used among Linux distros. There is one common source for Linux and each group makes changes that eventually get pushed back upstream. This is a healthy open source environment and not what you see in the Android world.
I think of Android device code as an extension of this. The device code(which includes the kernel) is abstracted such that it should work across as Android framework projects like CyanogenMod, Evolv. Just like the Linux kernel is shared among Linux distros. If there is more collaboration on this front then all developers can spend more time making Android better rather than spending all their time just making their device Android compatible.

I actually don't have a problem with the Xron people. Going forward they will be using Evolv source code which is a different Android framework. I have talked to some of the Evolv developers and I believe they are with me in terms of them maintaining a separate Android framework but keeping the device code in common.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> This is NOT why we released source code. In my view, there are two sides of Android development. There is the device side and the framework side. Projects like Evolv and CyanogenMod should have different frameworks and this is encouraged. However, what I hope to not see is different work on devices. The device should be common to all Android developers like OMG, Evolv, etc.
> CyanogenMod typically(not always) makes a large up front time investment to get devices working with a single shared open source Android framework. Other groups are encouraged to use this work but what I would like to see is collaboration. I think of Cyanogenmod in some cases as being "upstream." I hope that we(all dev groups) will use a common device tree and commit fixes back to CyanogenMod.
> Many folks like to point out that competition is good. On many levels I do agree. However, I don't think this should apply to the device code. Look at how the Linux kernel is used among Linux distros. There is one common source for Linux and each group makes changes that eventually get pushed back upstream. This is a healthy open source environment and not what you see in the Android world.
> I think of Android device code as an extension of this. The device code(which includes the kernel) is abstracted such that it should work across as Android framework projects like CyanogenMod, Evolv. Just like the Linux kernel is shared among Linux distros.


What about those ROM's (such as the bricked from, in android developers section) which offer kernel fixes not yet available on Cyanogenmod? Surely you could analyse the from, and take fixes form there, seeing as it is your source? (Sorry if its irrelevant to your post :s)


----------



## spunker88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Sadly, lots of people like to do that...
> 
> Frankly, i wouldn't mind if they actually really borught improvements (you know, apps like Photoshop not crashing, etc). But this is just a slightly different ICS build (CM9 is taken from ASOP as well.. its not like we have a huge selection of ICS sources), witht he same kernel... Ah well.. whatever keeps people happy..


Its the nature of open source, like it or not. Look at how many Debian Linux distros there are. Even Ubuntu has different distros based on it. It was bound to happen with Android.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, note that my previous two posts were intended to start a flame war....
When I said look at the source code, I wanted to point out that at the device level Evolv, Xron, and CM7/9 are all the same. One is not better than the other in this regard because they are identical. What Evolv and CyanogenMod will differ in is the way Android is presented to you...not how well it works, or at least that is my hope going forward.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Also, note that my previous two posts were intended to start a flame war....
> When I said look at the source code, I wanted to point out that at the device level Evolv, Xron, and CM7/9 are all the same. One is not better than the other in this regard because they are identical. What Evolv and CyanogenMod will differ in is the way Android is presented to you...not how well it works, or at least that is my hope going forward.


If its your source, and you have allowed it to be open, surely you have the right to take sections of their designs even if it did improve the way android works?


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> What about those ROM's (such as the bricked from, in android developers section) which offer kernel fixes not yet available on Cyanogenmod? Surely you could analyse the from, and take fixes form there, seeing as it is your source? (Sorry if its irrelevant to your post :s)


AFAIK, there are no fixes in that kernel yet. Mainly, experimental changes that are detrimental to stability which is the last thing I want to introduce while still debugging other problems =P


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> AFAIK, there are no fixes in that kernel yet. Mainly, experimental changes that are detrimental to stability which is the last thing I want to introduce while still debugging other problems =P


Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

First of all, I would like to thank Dalingrin and the CM team for an incredible experience with with the Cyanogen Roms. Without them none of this would be possible. I was only posting this to get out the word and work of Xron and that was all. I look forward to many advancements for our device and look forward to all of the releases all of the teams present. So thank all of the devs that has made our experience possible.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> AFAIK, there are no fixes in that kernel yet. Mainly, experimental changes that are detrimental to stability which is the last thing I want to introduce while still debugging other problems =P


There are now


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

TheKrayze said:


> i read all these comments, and i get it, some people are die hard CM fans, some just want a working ICS build. in the end, you should truthfully try them all. spend a week on the official cm9 build, try a week on xron, etc...
> i am no better, but if i recall, the cm team said to not try this build as it was an alpha 0. unless you were willing to try to help fix the issue to move it forward in alpha/beta/rc releases. i wish i have the knowledge like the cm team or xron team to take this alpha and try to fix issue, but i don't.
> also, who is to say xron wont give up what it has used to fix x, y, or z.
> i think everyone should honestly shut the F up, be happy that there is any build of ICS for a touchpad (let alone more than one) install cm9, install xron, in the end who cares which build you rock. as long as you are happy with the performance.
> ...


+1+2+3

Exactly what I say. I will use the Rom that works best to me! I can care less who makes or fixes it! I donate to the rom I like the best and to the Dev who puts the most time into it! PERIOD! let the devs go nutz with it. And oh ya thx for the ground breaking CM team.....thats for all the die hard Dalingrin fans because he is the man and all others are padawans!!

Deleted by me: Dalingrin already posted his words above...


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Never really liked XRON. Seems like they just piggyback off CM's hard work with a few UI tweaks.


Exactly. And the word piggyback was being kind.

.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

12paq said:


> Exactly. And the word piggyback was being kind.
> 
> .


They never made themselves out to be anything more, they gave proper credit to Dallas what more do you want? I'm really starting to hate people like this my favorite Dev recently quit the scene because of ignorant comments like this. These people are doing this for free and its your choice to use it or not, they are not charging and they are not forcing anyone to use the rom.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

To me personally, I don't understand. If they make any money off it then its just wrong. If its through ads or donations or whatever if they see a cent from their rom than I agree their just piggybacking from someone else's hard work. If that isn't the case then more power to him to do as he pleases


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

MidnightRob said:


> To me personally, I don't understand. If they make any money off it then its just wrong. If its through ads or donations or whatever if they see a cent from their rom than I agree their just piggybacking from someone else's hard work. If that isn't the case then more power to him to do as he pleases


Everyone is just building on other people's work. Whether its building cars, or writing software. Some people do the very hard parts (designing and fabbing the silicon), then other people build on that with hard parts (operating systems, toolchains etc.), yet more people build on that, plugging modules together, polishing into a working product, for people to use, or not.

At which point do you say that someone is piggybacking? If it takes effort, and produces a working useful product, and doesn't violate any licenses, then its all fair game. That is, after all, what collaborative development and open source is all about.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> They never made themselves out to be anything more, they gave proper credit to Dallas what more do you want? I'm really starting to hate people like this my favorite Dev recently quit the scene because of ignorant comments like this. These people are doing this for free and its your choice to use it or not, they are not charging and they are not forcing anyone to use the rom.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


DT? That sucked =(

As for Xron, I've never personally used their ROM, but my buddy loves it (for gingerbread). Has any one tried their ICS ROM?


----------



## to0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fact: you wouldn't see any of these other Android ROMs if it wasn't for the CM team's drivers. That's not a small step; it's the biggest step. There's a big difference between writing drivers and popping open a zip file and moving images and text files around. I know that the ROMs discussed in this thread haven't ever claimed to be anything more than they are, but that douchey comment in that AOKP preview video ("I don't know about you, but I couldn't get experience out of sinnanin if I tried!") was out of line and stupid. Without "sinnainin," none of these ROMs could possibly exist. Never bite the hand that feeds you.





(douchiness around the 2:20 mark)


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

to0 said:


> Fact: you wouldn't see any of these other Android ROMs if it wasn't for the CM team's drivers. That's not a small step; it's the biggest step. There's a big difference between writing drivers and popping open a zip file and moving images and text files around. I know that the ROMs discussed in this thread haven't ever claimed to be anything more than they are, but that douchey comment in that AOKP preview video ("I don't know about you, but I couldn't get experience out of sinnanin if I tried!") was out of line and stupid. Without "sinnainin," none of these ROMs could possibly exist. Never bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just a douche in general, but he's actually a good dev. He has nothing to do with xron though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> He's just a douche in general, but he's actually a good dev. He has nothing to do with xron though.
> 
> And yeah DT
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> Everyone is just building on other people's work. Whether its building cars, or writing software. Some people do the very hard parts (designing and fabbing the silicon), then other people build on that with hard parts (operating systems, toolchains etc.), yet more people build on that, plugging modules together, polishing into a working product, for people to use, or not.
> 
> At which point do you say that someone is piggybacking? If it takes effort, and produces a working useful product, and doesn't violate any licenses, then its all fair game. That is, after all, what collaborative development and open source is all about.


I see your point, however this isn't really like making a car. Sure the foundation is there to begin with thanks to google.. but this team had an idea of bringing something that wasn't available onto the touchpad. They didn't just take Goggles work and slap it on the touchpad, they added to it. This isn't the only version of Xron that's been released, They have been doing this same cut and dry I take someone elses work, change a few things around (that most people can do themselves) then release it with my name on it. Sure proper credit is given and I personally think nothing is wrong with that UNLESS somehow they've made a profit off it. In my opinion, I see it as piggybacking. It isn't like the scenarios you painted like building a car or even writing software because each process is adding to the overall product. I see this more like once the product is done, I'm going to slap a few body mods on my vehicle then call it my own.


----------

